# Dove staring at me..



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Cought this fellow staring at me a few minutes ago..

Click image for a larger view..


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Strange (grey??) but clear and wonderful. rich


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

who is that beady eyed character staring at me..and just what is that he has in his hands?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I converted it to B&W but left the eye alone... It was an attempt at being "artsy fartsy" which I never do. Hmm maybe I need to stay away from that artsy stuff..


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

here he was in color..


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

That is a really nice use of selective color


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

you do great work


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

to be artsy or not to be arsty... interesting decision Arlon. that first photo is startling. excellent effect!

the second has a much warmer approach, something that i would equate to doves. again, beautiful photo.

the focus feels better in the first... it might be my monitor messing with the second shot though.

i can't wait to see you do more artsy. isn't it great to break out of the barriers once in a while? 

rosesm


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Ahhhhh good.. I thought maybe my eyes were giving me trouble again. Go ahead an be as artsy as you want. We like a different look from time to time around here. regards, Rich 

p.s. I had a torn retina repaired a few weeks ago. I figure I've lost 25% of my vision in that eye. Hope the thing gets better over time. Rich


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

richg99 said:


> Ahhhhh good.. I thought maybe my eyes were giving me trouble again. Go ahead an be as artsy as you want. We like a different look from time to time around here. regards, Rich
> 
> p.s. I had a torn retina repaired a few weeks ago. I figure I've lost 25% of my vision in that eye. Hope the thing gets better over time. Rich


I know you did not ask but I am sending up prayers that your retina repair heals up without loss of vision. A little prayer never hurts.


----------



## samurai_ag (Mar 31, 2008)

those are both great....considering how hard it is to shoot birds...i'd say artsy or not...great pics


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

grayfish said:


> I know you did not ask but I am sending up prayers that your retina repair heals up without loss of vision. A little prayer never hurts.


you've got my prayers on the way too Rich. rosesm


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Rich, sorry to hear about the eye. Hope it doesn't slow down your picture taking too much.


----------

